# leaky steering cylinder



## buckracer24 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi new to the Forum and tractors as well.

I just bought a massey 165 with a a power steering cylinder leaking very badly. I am wondering if the oring kit is still available? If so would anyone have a part #?


Thanks
Jody


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jody,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Have a look on ebay. They have PS cylinder repair kits for a MF 165. Do an ebay search for the following: Massey Ferguson Power Steering Cylinder Repair Kit 830860M91 50 65 150 165 175.

Don't know if that P/N (830860M91) is bonafide MF number.


----------



## buckracer24 (Apr 6, 2015)

Perfect thanks very much.


----------

